# Things "grown-ups" did that you disliked...



## Fyrefox (Mar 31, 2021)

When you were a child, were there things that "grown-ups" did that you disliked?  For me, it was kissing...both on tv and in the movies, and when a grown-up actually kissed me.  I couldn't understand the appeal of having kissing depicted so often, and when a grown-up insisted on kissing me, it was usually an elderly female wearing heavy make-up that I could smell and which would then leave a scent or physical lipstick residue on my cheek.  In response to kissing, I would say "Eww, mush!" and try to wipe it away...sorry, Grandma!   

What grown-up things or behaviors bothered you as a young child?


----------



## timoc (Mar 31, 2021)

"Go and play in your room, your Mum and I want to make whoopee!"


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2021)

Fyrefox said:


> When you were a child, were there things that "grown-ups" did that you disliked?  For me, it was kissing...both on tv and in the movies, and when a grown-up actually kissed me.  I couldn't understand the appeal of having kissing depicted so often, and when a grown-up insisted on kissing me, it was usually an elderly female wearing heavy make-up that I could smell and which would then leave a scent or physical lipstick residue on my cheek.  In response to kissing, I would say "Eww, mush!" and try to wipe it away...sorry, Grandma!
> 
> What grown-up things or behaviors bothered you as a young child?


yup I hated that too, and the smell of lipstick back in the day was horrible ...  and I hated having people spit on hankies and wash my face with them


----------



## Keesha (Mar 31, 2021)

Deleted. No more wozzy, wozzy woo woo 
I’m striving for optimism


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Mar 31, 2021)

Fyrefox said:


> When you were a child, were there things that "grown-ups" did that you disliked?  For me, it was kissing...both on tv and in the movies, and when a grown-up actually kissed me.  I couldn't understand the appeal of having kissing depicted so often, and when a grown-up insisted on kissing me, it was usually an elderly female wearing heavy make-up that I could smell and which would then leave a scent or physical lipstick residue on my cheek.  In response to kissing, I would say "Eww, mush!" and try to wipe it away...sorry, Grandma!
> 
> What grown-up things or behaviors bothered you as a young child?


Mushy stuff. that's what my 8 year self used to call kissing. I agree with Fyrefox, I really couldn't understand this kissing stuff, It's like your eating something. but your not. And the street term of "swapping spit" is appropriate. Even today, I'm not a big fan of kissing.. We've all had the image of an ancient aunt coming at you with neon red lips, all smoochie, smoochie. Oh, God!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 31, 2021)

I didn't like it when adults talked above me or in code, spelled things out, or asked me to leave the room while they discussed something important.


----------



## officerripley (Mar 31, 2021)

Men cheating on their spouses & then trying to excuse it with "men have their needs, you know."


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Mar 31, 2021)

Not admitting when they were wrong or apologizing (to the child)


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 31, 2021)

Smoking - until I sneaked my first cigarette


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2021)

Couldn't stand the smell of alcohol. My Paternal grandfather was a heavy drinker.. *ugh*..back in the day it smelled horribly, walking past a pub on the way home from school, we could smell the beer from a long way away...


----------



## Judycat (Mar 31, 2021)

Punishing kids for lying one time, when they could lie every day and be excused. Same with raising my voice or being angry about something. 

Never being allowed to say "no". They said NO all the time.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 31, 2021)

Insisting we stay out of sight but come when summoned.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 31, 2021)

When adults would light-up a cigarette when I was eating.

I made such waves over this my mom applied a rule in our house that NO smoking was allowed when us kids were eating.


----------



## Chet (Mar 31, 2021)

I didn't like being dismissed because I was young and wouldn't fully understand (supposedly). No? Try me butt-head.


----------



## officerripley (Mar 31, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> When adults would light-up a cigarette when I was eating.
> 
> I made such waves over this my mom applied a rule in our house that NO smoking was allowed when us kids were eating.


This reminds me of another thing that "grown-ups" did that I didn't like: it not mattering one darn little bit what we kids didn't like or were even understandably afraid of; we didn't have a say in anything. (Or we could trying having a say, but were sorry we did.)


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 31, 2021)

We had no voice. We couldn't speak up for ourselves or make any decisions. It was either their way or the highway.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 31, 2021)

officerripley said:


> This reminds me of another thing that "grown-ups" did that I didn't like: it not mattering one darn little bit what we kids didn't like or were even understandably afraid of; we didn't have a say in anything. (Or we could trying having a say, but were sorry we did.)


Yes, it was definitely different times back in the day, wasn't it.


----------



## Judycat (Mar 31, 2021)

Yeah it stunk to be a kid. Not really. It stinks to be old.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 31, 2021)

Judycat said:


> Yeah it stunk to be a kid. Not really. It stinks to be old.


Yes but now if you want to sit and eat an entire bag of Oreos before dinner you don't have your mother screaming at you about ruining your dinner. LOL


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 31, 2021)

They told "little white lies". Like when they drank wine and told you it was just grape juice, so you'd ask if you could have some too and they said No, it's wine.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> We had no voice. We couldn't speak up for ourselves or make any decisions. It was either their way or the highway.


are you bored with us Marci.....


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> They told "little white lies". Like when they drank wine and told you it was just grape juice, so you'd ask if you could have some too and they said No, it's wine.


Wine?.. when I was a kid I don't think my parents or grandparents ever _saw_ a bottle of wine much less drink it...


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 31, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Wine?.. when I was a kid I dodn't think my parents or grandparents ever _saw_ a bottle of wine much less drink it...


Mom was Italian. A glass of red wine with dinner was customary.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Mom was Italian. A glass of red wine with dinner was customary.


ah yes it would be...  funny thing is, that where I was born and raised in Scotland , we had a huge community of Italians and irish... every every 3rd or 4th person in the west of Scotland has an Irish or Italian surname... and all the Italians owned the cafes...


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 31, 2021)

*Talking in code.  My mom was Polish, and when she and my Aunts did not want us kids to understand the conversations, they would talk to each other in Polish.   LOL, when I was closer to adult hood, and was talking to one of my Aunts about it (several years after my mom passed) she chuckled and confided in me that my mom was never good at the language...but they still figured each other out.*


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 31, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> ah yes it would be...  funny thing is, that where I was born and raised in Scotland , we had a huge community of Italians and irish... every every 3rd or 4th person in the west of Scotland has an Irish or Italian surname... and all the Italians owned the cafes...


That's interesting. My dad's family is Scot-Irish. My parents met here in America - they were born here - but they were introduced by each other's family members, so I wonder if there's a geographic connection...like maybe the two families knew each other a couple generations ago.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 31, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> are you bored with us Marci.....


LOL no! Just bored in general. Plus it had an amusing pun-like ring to it. Board (bored) member.


----------



## Feelslikefar (Mar 31, 2021)

Being told not to sit too close to the TV on Saturday morning westerns.
"You'll go BLIND"!

How else is Hoppy going to know the bad guy is sneaking up on him if I don't sit close and yell a warning!

I can't sit close to the TV, but I can be told to get up and 'adjust' the antenna or 'become the remote' for an adult...


----------



## asp3 (Mar 31, 2021)

Going on trips to places I wasn't interested in.  Sometimes it was a winery or wineries, other times it was someplace else I didn't really want to go to.

Strangely enough I cherish my memories of those times now because it exposed me to places that have changed so much by now.  It's mainly the wineries I appreciate now.  When I talked about a few years ago both my mom and my dad reminded me that they had to endure exasperated feedback such as "Oh, no!  Not another winery!"

Knowing how my take on the trips changed over time my wife and I tortured our kids the way I had been tortured.  One son appreciates the winery trips now and the other appreciates other trips he didn't want to go on.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> LOL no! Just bored in general. Plus it had an amusing pun-like ring to it. Board (bored) member.


clever


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> That's interesting. My dad's family is Scot-Irish. My parents met here in America - they were born here - but they were introduced by each other's family members, so I wonder if there's a geographic connection...like maybe the two families knew each other a couple generations ago.


They very likely did...


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 31, 2021)

Adults telling me to put the light on so I can see while I'm reading something. Did you really raise such a dumb kid that I couldn't figure that out on my own.?
 As was mentioned kissing and the spit on the handkerchief didn't go over well either.
When my cousin was small and his parents would buy him an ice cream cone my uncle would keep the drips under control by licking the cone once in awhile to keep things tidy.
When they asked me what I wanted I always said a Dixie cup. I wasn't going to chance a cone after seeing that happen.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 31, 2021)

My parents had a Japanese friend from Hawaii who they jokingly called their Number One Son. Didn't sit so well with me as I was their only son. (Assholes)


----------



## Jules (Mar 31, 2021)

Early to bed.  Kids in my class stayed up 1/2 to 1 hour later on average.  They’d all watched Ed Sullivan or the latest sit com and I had no idea what it was about.  I was still awake as long as they were, just had to be in bed.


----------



## officerripley (Mar 31, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Yes but now if you want to sit and eat an entire bag of Oreos before dinner you don't have your mother screaming at you about ruining your dinner. LOL


No, now it's a spouse instead.


----------



## officerripley (Mar 31, 2021)

Jules said:


> Early to bed.  Kids in my class stayed up 1/2 to 1 hour later on average.  They’d all watched Ed Sullivan or the latest sit com and I had no idea what it was about.  I was still awake as long as they were, just had to be in bed.


Exactly the same in my house; it was tv set off & lights out (unless we were doing homework) at 8:30 p.m. If you weren't sleepy yet, too bad; you could just lie there staring into the dark. (My dad always said, "If God had meant man to be awake at night and asleep in the daytime, he woulda made the nighttime light and the daytime dark!" And with him being an avowed atheist, I learned early on about people trotting out religion just to enforce things.)


----------



## officerripley (Mar 31, 2021)

Judycat said:


> Yeah it stunk to be a kid. Not really. It stinks to be old.


Actually, unless you're one of the lucky few, both stink.


----------



## win231 (Mar 31, 2021)

When my mom wanted me to do something or believe something I didn't agree with, she would put words in my friend's mouths.
She'd say, "Your friend Bill says you should_______."  Or, "Your friend Bill agrees with me about_______."

She was stupid enough to think I'd never find out she was lying.  And, (of course) I rarely believed anything she said.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 31, 2021)

officerripley said:


> No, now it's a spouse instead.


For some of you. LOL


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 31, 2021)

Judycat said:


> Yeah it stunk to be a kid. Not really. It stinks to be old.


Well, if you’d shower


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 31, 2021)

When I was little I hated it when I was asked to perform or put on the spot to show people how cute I could be.

_I'm a little teapot ... 





_


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 31, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Yes but now if you want to sit and eat an entire bag of Oreos before dinner you don't have your mother screaming at you about ruining your dinner. LOL


So, hmm, you do know my husband?  I thought so


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 31, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> When I was little I hated it when I was asked to perform or put on the spot to show people how cute I could be.
> 
> _I'm a little teapot ...
> 
> ...


LOL! Is that you on the right?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 31, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> LOL! Is that you on the right?


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 31, 2021)

that's quite the death stare *dies laughing*


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 31, 2021)

i could so make a meme outta that!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> When I was little I hated it when I was asked to perform or put on the spot to show people how cute I could be.
> 
> _I'm a little teapot ...
> 
> ...


Oh yes that reminds me.. all the singing my granny had me do in front of her friends, they were always dirges' which she taught me, like ''Nobody's child''..so her friends would all be crying at the end... ooooh thon wee lassie singing that hertbrekkin' song...

...oooooh cringe..


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 1, 2021)

Did not pay much attention to adults.


----------



## Fyrefox (Apr 2, 2021)

When I was quite young it used to drive me crazy how my parents would talk about me as if I wasn't there.  I complained about this when I was around five, and to their credit they stopped doing it...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 2, 2021)

I didn't like it when adults ordered for me or tried to steer me towards certain items on the menu when we went out to eat.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 2, 2021)

They acted like "know-it-alls".


----------



## Fyrefox (Apr 3, 2021)

Smoking just about anywhere (common back then), and exposing me to their fumes...


----------

